# License status question, looking to reinstate after HTO



## JMcDoyle (Nov 22, 2010)

I apologize if this thread falls under the category of a traffic citation, from what I understand from the stickies that kind of stuff is annoying and frowned upon here. If anybody could help me out it would be greatly appreciated, because I am in a rather confusing and precarious situation.

I lost my license a little over 4 years ago. I had 11 tickets on my record from when I was 17, (unfortunately it took me a while to smarten up, but I did smarten up) and had gone 3 years without getting pulled over once. Then up in NH I got pulled over (at the age of 20), refused a breathalyzer, and got an out of state DUI. I'm not making excuses for any of this, but please understand I'm a different person now. This DUI was my 12th ticket which prompted the Habitual Traffic Offender suspension. Well, as of yesterday it has been 4 long years, and I am ready to get on with my life.

I downloaded a copy of my driving record from the registry about half an hour ago, and while it's obviously not pretty, there is one thing that is a little unsettling. Under the "STATUS LIC" section, it states: "REV/RRV/NRE". No amount of Googling has successfully defined these abbreviations for me, but I assume it has something to do with being revoked. I was assuming that after the 4 years had expired it would be updated to mean something along the lines of it being suspended/revoked, but eligible for reinstatement.

Is there something else I need to do besides go to the RMV and pay a boatload of fines? In a letter I received upon leaving NH court 4 years ago it states that "Non-residents are restored at the end of the revocation period." I never held a NH license, so I don't imagine why I would have to go to NH to reinstate a license I never held, but I will obviously do whatever it takes. I would just rather go to the RMV prepared and well-informed because from my experience dealing when the people behind the counter I could go to 3 different RMVs and get 3 different answers.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Your status REV/RRV/NRE stands for : The persons right to operate is revoked AND the license is currently revoked and has outstanding parking tickets, excise tax, warrants or child support.

You need to physically go the Registry and they need to tell you how much you owe to get your license back. They are the only ones who can help you straighten this out. There won't be any change on your driver history indicating you are eligible for reinstatement. As for out of state infractions, there is an interstate compact that allows the Registry to use those towards making a decision on your license.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

REV= Revoked 
RRV= Right to Operate Revoked
NRE= Non Renewable License

Go to the RMV, pay your fines and you should be all set.


----------



## JMcDoyle (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the quick replies, you guys are awesome. I do have some unpaid parking tickets from college, I'll have to finally stop by campus and pay those today too. I thought unpaid tickets only stopped me from renewing my registration? Doesn't matter either way as I'll hopefully be registering my car today too.

Has anyone ever been to a NH registry? A while back I had to go to one for something unrelated and if I remember correctly they have full service branches that are able handle things like license suspensions, and other ones that are only for renewing registrations and whatnot. I seem to recall all the ones close to the MA border are not of the full-service type, and I may have to make it all the way up to Concord to get this taken care of.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

http://www.nh.gov/safety/divisions/dmv/

We are so efficient this morning. Closed.


----------

